# New and looking for a mouse breeder



## simmerdownmousey422 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi my name is Jordan. I am a teen and am looking for a mouse breeder near Texas or in Texas. I am interested in small time mouse breeding and I have a breeder that I can get my female mice from, but I need a different location to get my male from. I searched all over the web but had no luck, so i turned to this forum hoping to find someone.

Please reply if you fit those details, thanks!

-Jordan


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!  I hope you enjoy your stay and find what you're looking for.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome! Best of luck finding some great mice to start with!


----------

